# favorite travel or dirty kid facebook groups?



## Matt Derrick (Oct 29, 2014)

just curious to know what's out there in terms of travel related facebook groups. list one's you know of or are a member of, i wanna see what folks are talking about on there...


----------



## Tude (Oct 29, 2014)

I've looked at some of these (except for closed group), there's a couple of stp people I recognise there.

Dirty Kid Couchsurfing Coalition-closed group
Dirty Ass Train Riders of the World
There's a closed Hobos group
crusty travellers

This one is interesting and public
Travelers 411


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 29, 2014)

awesome! thanks!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm not really part of it because I don't have a facebook but I'm sure there's pics of me on the savannah dirty kids facebook group. Apparently a lot of drama..
Facebook.com/groups/savannahdirtykids

But yea this is us. I'm the one where the camera runs by.


----------

